# dog to dog aggression



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

One of our foster moms has a problem with her new foster. He has decided that she is his and gets aggressive towards any dog that approaches her when he is around. He will start fights with her dogs. Her dogs are very mellow. I told her to stop the fight by distraction and then leave the room so he realizes that if he does that behavior he will lose her? I don't know if that is the correct way. Any ideas? here's a picture of the little monster


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I usually recommend dog-dog aggression be treated by a professional in person. In the meantime management for safety is the priority. 
There's no magical fix for this type of aggression. The cause depends heavily on being able to watch what the dog does. While a large component may be resource guarding (the owner being the resource and guarding it from other dogs), it is not a good plan to assume so. It is also not fair to inflict this behavior on the other dogs as it may start "spreading". 
Being a foster dog for a rescue, many veterinary behaviorists or skilled dog trainers offer reduced or free services if you ask.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We had that problem with Bitsy too. She's much better at it now but it took work. I had to make sure I loved on them all,a lot more than usual. I also held my other dogs w/ Bitsy in one arm to let her know we all get loving here. I'd have her sit and wait her turn,just like the others. She's so much better about not being aggressive and growly. I don't know if I went about it the right way,Bitsy had abandonment issues,food aggression and issues w/ being possessive. I was actually getting nervous about Bitsy and worrying about her aggression issues. Seeing teeth bated was really scaring me..for the safety of my other fluffs and myself...

I just had to reassure her,she wouldn't be left out and I talked to her alot,using her name,touching her petting her. So far I think it's worked. Bitsy even kissed Sasha on her foot today while Sasha was laying on my lap.Any other time she'd growl if Sasha even laid anywhere near me or Bitsy. Sasha came up after Bitsy was already near me,laid down and Bitsy hardly paid any attention to her,that's big her her since the other Malts barely got near her and we'd see that curled lip,deep growl and teeth bared..... We got her in October so in the last couple months ,we've seen real improvement,it took this long to see improvement. Took about 5 months,before her aggression issues start to fade.


It's tough to pet everyone at the same time...4 Malts 1 Cocker and only 2 hands. I sit down w/ them a lot and they swarm all over and take turns getting loved on.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He looks really scared and sad. Poor little guy.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Well everyone, this problem worked itself out... He finally found HIS place in the pack and now he is just a playing machine.. A very sweet dog.. And that scared look is an illusion I assure you... He's not scared of anything!! Now if I can just get him potty trained..Groan!!!! 

Jayne


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

this is the first time I saw this thread, he's a cutyepie,:wub: I'm glad everything worked out ok


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm so sorry, I didn't see this thread a couple months ago.

I'm so glad it's worked itself out.

I've had a few little monsters myself, which they just needed to find their place. For some reason Raul hated my Henry, but got along with all the other dogs. So I kept him away from Henry, which worked out because Little Coby came along at the same time, and he hated only LBB. So I kept Raul and Coby gated in the kitchen when I wasn't able to supervise.

Henry and LBB would fight over me while we were all sitting on the couch.
I would get up and walk away. After returning, they would fight again, so I would walk away. Soon, they learned to share me. I guess half of me is better than nothing ~ :HistericalSmiley:

I've worked with Coby, but to this day he still hates LBB's guts. He's forever picking a fight with him. He'll lunge at him for no reason. So when I'm home, LBB enjoys hangin' upstairs, and Coby enjoys hangin' with the others downstairs.

All in all, I have a good bunch ~ :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so glad this has worked itself out. He's adorable!

Linda


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh, I'm so happy to hear everything is going well. He sure is a cutie!


----------

